# URL mit Button offnen ?



## Perffy (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich will in Java Folgendes implementieren:

ich will einfaches Applet machen mit 4 Labels, 4 TextFields und 1 Button machen.
Und jemand soll mir eine E-mailnachricht schicken.
Ich weiss aber nicht, wie kann ich danach es machen, wenn jemand auf den Button klickt, dann will ich das, was er in den TextFields geschrieben hat als Subject und From verwenden und mir ein email schicken.
Kann jemand mir helfen ?
Hier ist mein Applet :




```
import java.applet.Applet;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;

public class Contact extends Applet implements ActionListener{

	private TextField nachname = new TextField(15);
	private TextField vorname = new TextField(15);
	private TextField mail = new TextField(15);
	private TextField write = new TextField(30);
	private Label titel = new Label();
	private Label nachn = new Label("Nachname: ");
	private Label vorn = new Label("Vorname: ");
	private Label email = new Label("Dein E-mail: ");
	private Label nachricht = new Label("Schreib mir etwas: ");
	
	private Button send = new Button("Send");
	
	public void init() {
	setSize(300,450);
	setBackground(new Color(0,109,255));
	titel.setFont(new Font("Times New Roman", Font.BOLD, 25));
	titel.setForeground(Color.YELLOW);
	titel.setText("CONTACT ME");
	titel.setSize(300,50);
	titel.setLocation(60,20);
	setLayout(null);
	
	nachn.setSize(90,20);
	nachn.setLocation(20,80);
	nachname.setLocation(20,100);
	nachname.setSize(140,20);
	
	vorn.setLocation(20,120);
	vorn.setSize(90,20);
	vorname.setLocation(20,140);
	vorname.setSize(140,20);
	
	write.setLocation(20,220);
	write.setSize(260,150);
	nachricht.setLocation(20,200);
	nachricht.setSize(120,20);
	
	mail.setLocation(20,180);
	mail.setSize(180,20);
	email.setLocation(20,160);
	email.setSize(80,20);

	send.setSize(60,40);
	send.setLocation(120,390);
	send.addActionListener(this);
	
	add(titel);
	add(nachn);
	add(nachname);
	add(vorn);
	add(vorname);
	add(write);
	add(mail);
	add(email);
	add(nachricht);
	add(send);
	}
	
	public void paint(Graphics p) {
		
	}
	
	
	public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
		
	}
}
```

_Edit von L-ectron-X: Code-Tags eingefügt._


----------



## Roar (6. Mai 2005)

suchfunktion/google nach mail api


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Mai 2005)

Mit einem unsignierten Applet geht es ohnehin nicht, weil Applets sich nur zum Server verbinden können, von dem sie geladen wurden. Und wie Roar schon bemerkte sind die E-Mail-Fähigkeiten der Standard-Java-API recht begrenzt.


----------

